# 2007 NBA Draft - Golden State Warriors



## bruindre

O.K., so as of the eve of the draft, the Warriors have got the #18 pick in Round 1, as well as the #6 pick in Round 2 (36th overall - from Minnesota) and the #16 pick in the Round 2 (46th overall - from New Jersey).

I'll ask the obvious - what do the Warriors look for in the draft? Who will be available at the various picks that could help this ball club? I've got my ideas, but wanted to pose the question before I shared my ideas.


----------



## bruindre

One rumor squashed before it got any momentum involved sending Monta Ellis to the Hawks:

The room is spinning …



> A potential deal with Golden State - the main cogs being the 11th pick for Monta Ellis - is dead and gone, squashed by the Warriors from what I understand.


----------



## essbee

the dissatisfaction with Ellis is pretty interesting. I'm disgusted by hearing that teams like the Hawks and Warriors wanted Yi as much for the marketing potential as they did for on-court performance. 


i like the big guy from Boston College, can't think of his name right now.


----------



## Yoyo

I know Yi is pretty good, but trading the MIP for him just seems silly...


----------



## WarriorFan64

essbee said:


> the dissatisfaction with Ellis is pretty interesting. I'm disgusted by hearing that teams like the Hawks and Warriors wanted Yi as much for the marketing potential as they did for on-court performance.
> 
> 
> i like the big guy from Boston College, can't think of his name right now.


His name is Sean Williams. It says he will bring an immediate force inside I see us getting him. http://www.nba.com/warriors/news/2007_Mock_Drafts.html


----------



## Block

I sense GS trading up tonight for the fifth spot and taking Yi.


----------



## PFortyy

Damn, this sean williams guy averaged 5.0 blocks per game last season!

I won't get to see the draft tonight because I have to go to school:azdaja: 

Hopefully the Warriors have a successful draft night.


----------



## Zuca

I wasn't expecting to see W's taking Belinelli, at all!

I'm wondering why they pick him...


----------



## HB

You got a steal in Brandan. The guy fits your team nicely. I love watching your team, but now that you have one of my favorite players its even better.


----------



## Yoyo

WTF is wrong with this franchise?


----------



## HB

You didnt like the picks?


----------



## bruindre

Don't know anything about Belinelli, but from everything I hear, he fits our team concept well.

And I'm guessing we can say goodbye to Pietrus with the selection of Belinelli.


----------



## essbee

I'm mad we didn't get Williams obviously and also mad at Belnelli as a pick.

very happy with brandan wright


----------



## bruindre

essbee said:


> I'm mad we didn't get Williams obviously and also mad at Belnelli as a pick.


Williams on the same team as Stephen Jackson? I doubt with Willams' off court history, that would have been a good mix.


----------



## essbee

bruindre said:


> Williams on the same team as Stephen Jackson? I doubt with Willams' off court history, that would have been a good mix.


We needed his shot blocking , i thought he was by FAR the best shot blocker available in the draft at least among players i've seen.


----------



## bruindre

essbee said:


> We needed his shot blocking , i thought he was by FAR the best shot blocker available in the draft at least among players i've seen.


You're undoubtedly correct, but those who followed the off court antics at BC....well, like Jay Bilas said - "high risk, high reward".


----------



## essbee

bruindre said:


> You're undoubtedly correct, but those who followed the off court antics at BC....well, like Jay Bilas said - "high risk, high reward".


true, I didn't really know much about his off court stuff since he was an east coaster.


----------



## dunbladekilla

i tell u what, most nets fans are ecstatic about taking Williams.

love watching ur team by the way. cant wait to see what u have on the floor next year. i'd kill to get ellis or biedrins over to the nets.


----------



## essbee

dunbladekilla said:


> i tell u what, most nets fans are ecstatic about taking Williams.
> 
> love watching ur team by the way. cant wait to see what u have on the floor next year. i'd kill to get ellis or biedrins over to the nets.


Did you guys sign Mikki Moore? I haven't kept up with your team in the off season although like most people from the bay area I follow Jason Kidd's career since he's a legend.


----------



## Avalanche

i think with the trade you guys are loading up for a Garnett offer, and even if not Wright is a great pick up.


----------



## PFortyy

I have been watching a few mixes/clips of brandan wright and also have been reading about him on nbadraft.net

Do you guys rekon he will start for the Warriors? Future Allstar? I dont know why but i have a feeling Wright will be a VERY good player.

This also opens up more playing time for monta ellis! Which is awesome!


----------



## Darman

Belinelli: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pNxZ4_O8R8M
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uqVB0OMb65M&mode=related&search=


----------



## PFortyy

Darman said:


> Belinelli:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pNxZ4_O8R8M
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uqVB0OMb65M&mode=related&search=


thanks for sharing

I liked marko's 360 dunk around the 3:45 minute mark!


----------



## Blue

Man, i think you guys picked the wrong Europeon........I mean this guy can just straight up ball!

(Fernandez)
http://es.youtube.com/watch?v=j0HLn0v0SZ0&eurl=

Im speechless.............I dont know much about the guy you guys picked (Bellineli))but this kid here is the real deal!!...WOW...Portland made well in this draft...this pick at #24 was like gateway robbery.


----------



## Darman

Power_Ballin said:


> Man, i think you guys picked the wrong Europeon........I mean this guy can just straight up ball!
> 
> (Fernandez)
> http://es.youtube.com/watch?v=j0HLn0v0SZ0&eurl=
> 
> Im speechless.............I dont know much about the guy you guys picked (Bellineli))but this kid here is the real deal!!...WOW...Portland made well in this draft...this pick at #24 was like gateway robbery.


You admit you know nothing but Marco but you claim that Rudy is the real deal... you know that alleyoop always count 2 points, don't you? 

:biggrin:


----------



## ItalianStallion

i dont get why you guys seem so low on belinelli's pick. we all know nellie's ball is focused primarily on offense, so getting a very good shooter makes perfect sense to me. some nice 3point shooting might be what you need to make it to the next level.
by the way, im also wandering how come u seem not to know anything about the kid. he dropped 25 against the US at the world championships! wasnt any one of u watching the game?


----------



## dr-dru

everything about belinelli is nellie ball..hell even his last name BELI "NELLI".

love j-rich to death but belinelli is going to be able to come in and start right away..this guy is nba ready. we don't need two driving / slashing guards. now we gonna have baron driving in to the hoop and kicking it out to someone who can drain his shot. 

not only that...the cap space we have now to we can make a trade. ellis/wright/harrington/etc for an upgrade at the PF position.


----------



## essbee

ItalianStallion said:


> i dont get why you guys seem so low on belinelli's pick. we all know nellie's ball is focused primarily on offense, so getting a very good shooter makes perfect sense to me. some nice 3point shooting might be what you need to make it to the next level.
> by the way, im also wandering how come u seem not to know anything about the kid. he dropped 25 against the US at the world championships! wasnt any one of u watching the game?


Is it just a coincidence that you are named italan stallion and want us to be more excited about the pick of Belnelli? Also at what point did it seem like the Warriors needed to score more points?


----------



## PFortyy

Here is Brandan Wrights draft profile on nbadraft.net

http://nbadraft.net/admincp/profiles/brandanwright.html


----------



## Zuca

Any chance that W's can swap Brandan Wright and someone to Milwaukee for Yi?


----------



## PFortyy

I don't think that will happen///


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

It makes too much sense. And I think J-Rich was the best trading piece.


----------



## ItalianStallion

essbee said:


> Is it just a coincidence that you are named italan stallion and want us to be more excited about the pick of Belnelli? Also at what point did it seem like the Warriors needed to score more points?


it actually is a coincidence, since ive been living in the states most of my life... for all i can tell, i dont give a damn belinelli is italian (the real italian stud we all should get excited about is danilo gallinari, 88 born 6-9 SF currently playing in milan-the guy is just amazing), i simply think the pick does make a lot of sense.
and as i already said, i was very surprised noone seems to have watched the world championships last year. if you are such a great basketball fan then its very strange you seem to not to know anything about a kid who dropped 25 points on your team and completely dominated the perimeter.


----------



## Blue

ItalianStallion said:


> i dont get why you guys seem so low on belinelli's pick. we all know nellie's ball is focused primarily on offense, so getting a very good shooter makes perfect sense to me. some nice 3point shooting might be what you need to make it to the next level.
> by the way, im also wandering how come u seem not to know anything about the kid. he dropped 25 against the US at the world championships! wasnt any one of u watching the game?


Man you guys are twisting my words around. I simply said that i didn't know much about the guy not that i have never heard of him and yes i do recall the US v ITA game last year. I think he's a great player, just not as good as Fernandez will be, but i could be wrong. It's just my opinion. 

After doing a little reasearch on the two players heres what i found:

Rudy Fernadez 06-07 Euroleague Stats
http://www.euroleague.net/competition/players/showplayer?pcode=BMT

Marco Belinelli 06-07 Euroleague Stats
http://www.euroleague.net/competition/players/showplayer?clubcode=for&pcode=BCN

Summary-Fernandez shoots a better fg%, 3pt%, and FT% than Marco and averages 3ppg more than him while playing 2mpg less against relatively the same competition. He also managed to average more stls and assts as well. 

And if you followed the FIBA championships last year in its entirety, meaning aside from the USA games, you would also recall that Fernandez and the Spanish team won the Gold medal where as the Italian team finished what 8th or 9th. Not to say that stats mean everything or that Belinelli sucks, i just think that fernandez is the better player overall and has more versatility to his game than Marco does but i think both will be solid players in the NBA and i wish them both nothin but the best. I still think that Rudy was a steal at #24 but you guys got a solid player as well.


----------



## Darman

Nobody here is twisting your words: you compared 2 players admitting that you don't know much about one of them.

It's your opinion, and now that you are posting proofs I surely respect it 

About stats: look at the 2 teams... while Rudy is in a all around good team Marco found himself as the leader of his team at only 20 years (a totally different team from the year before). What does this mean? That the last shot was always for Marco and defenders were always looking at him = worse shots, worse stats. 

Climamio had an awful season this year...



Power_Ballin said:


> And if you followed the FIBA championships last year in its entirety, meaning aside from the USA games, you would also recall that Fernandez and the Spanish team won the Gold medal where as the Italian team finished what 8th or 9th.


But I didn't understand this... what do you mean? That Fernandez is stronger than Dirk, Parker and all the US team?

Do you know players like Navarro, Garbajosa, Calderon and GASOL?


----------



## ItalianStallion

Power_Ballin:
i had absolutely no intention of twisting your words around. i wasnt even referring to your words but just replying to a low-level post made i believe by essbee. 
it was not my intention to say that belinelli is a better player the rodriguez, but a better fit... big difference!
say you are dallas: would you pick a very good PF over, say, a good PG? i personally wouldnt since i would consider my team covered at the 4-spot.
same here. no need for a PG when you have one of the best in the league. better to draft a solid role player that can contribute well to my team's uptempo play.


----------



## benfica

Bellini will be a great player as he is not afraid to shoot and does that well. The guy can score on anybody.


----------



## benfica

What did I tell you guys, hops off the plane and pops 37 points without a sweat. He has that Manu no fear can beat anyone, anytime mindset.

Like I said he was the steal of the draft and will move into the starting slot before the year is out.


----------

